
Kansas Man Killed in ‘SWATting’ Attack - mark-ruwt
https://krebsonsecurity.com/2017/12/kansas-man-killed-in-swatting-attack/
======
tptacek
This Krebs article might be the better link, but the discussion on this story
is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16030838](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16030838)

I will never, ever understand why the perpetrators of serious crimes are so
eager to talk to Brian Krebs. I'm glad they do, though.

~~~
sandworm101
Because he knows how to talk to them. He has a reputation for not divulging
his sources, but is also not judgmental. He sees people like darkhats not as
evil but as inevitable outcomes of security deficiencies, which meshes with
their own perceptions. All of Krebs' topics are international in scope. Him
being Canadian also really helps. He doesn't slip into all the various
microagressions that drive so many people up the wall. He stays away from
politics, or at least doesn't insert politics or religion into discussions
where they aren't warranted.

~~~
tptacek
I think people tell themselves this, but it's not at all clear from his
articles --- which are excellent --- that it's true. He's sure got no problem
judging this clown, or the Mirai worm author.

